# Champions League, quarti andata. 9/10 aprile, ore 21.



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2019)

Ritorna la Champions con i quarti d'andata. Tutti i match alle ore 21

Ecco il programma

*Martedì 9 aprile
*
Tottenham - Manchester City

Liverpool - Porto

*Mercoledì 10 aprile
*
Ajax - Juventus 

Manchester United - Barcellona.


----------



## admin (7 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ritorna la Champions con i quarti d'andata. Tutti i match alle ore 21
> 
> Ecco il programma
> 
> ...



Vedrò Totocoso - City e United Barça.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Aprile 2019)

Forza Ajax!


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2019)

Semifinali già scritte. 
Anzi secondo me l'unica gara non scontata è quella United Barcellona


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Aprile 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Semifinali già scritte.
> Anzi secondo me l'unica gara non scontata è quella United Barcellona




Passerà l'Ajax poi vedi...


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2019)

Si parte


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2019)

Con il culo che ha la Rube passa il Totocoso.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Aprile 2019)

Rigore city


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2019)

ecco cosa succede in europa quando uno scivola con la palla sul braccio,questa è serietà

liverpool-porto è uno dei quarti più squlibrati nella storia.


----------



## 7vinte (9 Aprile 2019)

Parato!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2019)

Rigore uguale al nostro ma non c'è la Mafia in campo


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2019)

se avesse tirato più forte kane sarebbe stato un goal eccezionale come azione


edit:

vabbè ho capito,tolgo diretta goal e metto solo tottenham-city.
il liverpool penetra a piacimento la difesa del porto.
qualificazione già andata,qua non te la cavi con il gollettino come all'olimpico.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2019)

Sto guardando Spurs City e mi viene da ridere a pensare ai nostri commenti...
A questi ritmi i nostri non resterebbero manco 10 minuti e non farebbero nemmeno due passaggi.
E nessuno dei nostri, proprio nemmeno uno, giocherebbe tra i 22 in campo.
Rispetto a questi livelli noi siamo anni luce.

Comunque il Tottenham gioca benissimo, a prescindere da quello che sarà il risultato finale. Sarà impossibile ma Pochettino sarebbe un allenatore pazzesco venisse da noi.


----------



## Aron (9 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sto guardando Spurs City e mi viene da ridere a pensare ai nostri commenti...
> A questi ritmi i nostri non resterebbero manco 10 minuti e non farebbero nemmeno due passaggi.
> E nessuno dei nostri, proprio nemmeno uno, giocherebbe tra i 22 in campo.
> Rispetto a questi livelli noi siamo anni luce.
> ...



Pochettino ha anche i campioni per fare quel gioco.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pochettino ha anche i campioni per fare quel gioco.



Esatto. Lo scrivevo in questi giorni. Se è vero che abbiamo quel budget che si leggeva, Pochettino è il top. Non c'è nessuno meglio di lui per costruire una squadra che punta al top, tra gli allenatori prendibili.
Non dimentichiamo che quasi tutti questi campioni li ha portati lui e nessuno di loro è arrivato come campione fatto. Gli Spurs sono una squadra costruita investendo sui giovani e cresciuta con pazienza.

Noi siamo ridicoli al confronto di queste squadre, a livello tecnico e fisico. Osanniamo sopravvalutando dei giocatori che a certi livelli non farebbero nemmeno i raccattapalle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Lo scrivevo in questi giorni. Se è vero che abbiamo quel budget che si leggeva, Pochettino è il top. Non c'è nessuno meglio di lui per costruire una squadra che punta al top, tra gli allenatori prendibili.
> Non dimentichiamo che quasi tutti questi campioni li ha portati lui e nessuno di loro è arrivato come campione fatto. Gli Spurs sono una squadra costruita investendo sui giovani e cresciuta con pazienza.
> 
> Noi siamo ridicoli al confronto di queste squadre, a livello tecnico e fisico. Osanniamo sopravvalutando dei giocatori che a certi livelli non farebbero nemmeno i raccattapalle.



Ma te, te lo vedi Fiorello rodriguez a difendere su Son ? Su Mahrez ? Su Manè ?


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Lo scrivevo in questi giorni. Se è vero che abbiamo quel budget che si leggeva, Pochettino è il top. Non c'è nessuno meglio di lui per costruire una squadra che punta al top, tra gli allenatori prendibili.
> Non dimentichiamo che quasi tutti questi campioni li ha portati lui e nessuno di loro è arrivato come campione fatto. Gli Spurs sono una squadra costruita investendo sui giovani e cresciuta con pazienza.
> 
> Noi siamo ridicoli al confronto di queste squadre, a livello tecnico e fisico. Osanniamo sopravvalutando dei giocatori che a certi livelli non farebbero nemmeno i raccattapalle.



ti riferisci a bakayoko vero?

ma c'è davvero così tanto tra noi e loro, nessuno dei nostri poterebbe giocare qui dici? o magari con 4-5 giocatori ed 1 allenatore potremmo giocarcela? per me è più la seconda


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2019)

Gol del Totocoso....


----------



## admin (9 Aprile 2019)

Gobbi in finale


----------



## Aron (9 Aprile 2019)

Son mi ricorda Calhanoglu


----------



## LukeLike (9 Aprile 2019)

Sai che risate se Pochettino elimina mago Pep...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ti riferisci a bakayoko vero?
> 
> ma c'è davvero così tanto tra noi e loro, nessuno dei nostri poterebbe giocare qui dici? o magari con 4-5 giocatori ed 1 allenatore potremmo giocarcela? per me è più la seconda



No no ci sono proprio categorie di differenza. 

Ma hai visto Son che ha fatto? Ha salvato la palla di destro e ha dribblato Delph di sinistro con una naturalezza incredibile.

Sono proprio giocatori di un altro pianeta rispetto ai nostri. Per la rapidità di esecuzione, imprevedibilità, ma anche è soprattutto per la completezza tecnica.
Se andiamo in Champions bisogna rifare tutta la squadra ragazzi o si fanno solo figuracce.

Comunque non parlo di Bakayoko in particolare, che anzi è l'unico che queste partite le ha almeno giocate.
Penso a uno come Suso per esempio...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Aprile 2019)

Pochettino pippa via capiscer.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gobbi in finale



incredibile. questi arrivano sempre in finale senza incontrare nessuno.
incredibile


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Aprile 2019)

comunque il city in casa dubito abbia problemi.
basta vedere i due cambi al minuto 88.


----------



## Aron (9 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no ci sono proprio categorie di differenza.
> 
> Ma hai visto Son che ha fatto? Ha salvato la palla di destro e ha dribblato Delph di sinistro con una naturalezza incredibile.
> 
> ...




Tutto da vedere infatti come giocherebbero in Champions i “nostri top”.
Mi riferisco a Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bakayoko, Paquetà e Piatek. Gli altri manco li considero.
L’impatto per un giovane nella Champions può essere molto complicato senza qualche compagno che ci abbia giocato regolarmente.


----------



## Andris (9 Aprile 2019)

veramente la juve ha faticato tantissimo l'ultima volta ha incontrato il tottenham.
lo stadio di casa è un fortino,ci sta che faccia risultato.
poi al ritorno sarà una storia molto diversa


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No no ci sono proprio categorie di differenza.
> 
> Ma hai visto Son che ha fatto? Ha salvato la palla di destro e ha dribblato Delph di sinistro con una naturalezza incredibile.
> 
> ...



ah perchè parlavi di gente che il forum esalta e ho pensato a lui.

ok ma son è il più forte della squadra con kane. noi li dobbiamo prendere quelli forti e non dico che arriviamo ai loro livelli, ma almeno a giocarcela. perdere con onore. vincere per culo....
questo tottenham è una squadra di gente che per dire l'anno scorso ha dominato i rifiuti carcerati ma con la partita in mano si è fatta fare 2 gol in 5 minuti.
mi piacerebbe vedere il milan giocare con 2 ali, 2 terzini e un allenatore...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Aprile 2019)

Tutte le squadre in corsa sono una spanna sotto la Juve per un motivo o per l'altro, possono solo perderla


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tutto da vedere infatti come giocherebbero in Champions i “nostri top”.
> Mi riferisco a Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Bakayoko, Paquetà e Piatek. Gli altri manco li considero.
> L’impatto per un giovane nella Champions può essere molto complicato senza qualche compagno che ci abbia giocato regolarmente.



Codesti hanno bisogno di fare esperienza, siamo obiettivi... in una partita come questa sono ridicoli, impresentabili.

Ma ci sta che serva qualche stagione per tornare a disputare partite di questa difficoltà e intensità, ma servirebbe una rivoluzione alla rosa per non prendere batoste memorabili più che altro, nel caso mai ci qualificassimo alla Champions. Con squadre come queste c'è il rischio di fare la fine dello Schalke che ne ha prese 7.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tutte le squadre in corsa sono una spanna sotto la Juve per un motivo o per l'altro, possono solo perderla



comunque parli di quelli che per passare il turno con l'atletico hanno avuto bisogno di 2 regali clamorosi, uno per partita.
altrimenti ciao


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2019)

L'infortunio di Kane, a prima vista, sembra serio.
Incredibile il culo dei mafiosi


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah perchè parlavi di gente che il forum esalta e ho pensato a lui.
> 
> ok ma son è il più forte della squadra con kane. noi li dobbiamo prendere quelli forti e non dico che arriviamo ai loro livelli, ma almeno a giocarcela. perdere con onore. vincere per culo....
> questo tottenham è una squadra di gente che per dire l'anno scorso ha dominato i rifiuti carcerati ma con la partita in mano si è fatta fare 2 gol in 5 minuti.
> mi piacerebbe vedere il milan giocare con 2 ali, 2 terzini e un allenatore...



Eriksen, Kane, Alli, Alderwiereld... Son è il migliore relativamente, ce ne sono tanti del suo livello in squadra.
Ma anche uno come Winks per dire, giocatore di personalità e tecnica, che non si nasconde mai nemmeno pressato da tre avversari... Se penso ai nostri che si nascondono sotto l'erba e sbagliano passaggi anche quando sono da soli...

Per giocare a questo livello, e parlo anche di quello del City, ci mancano 6 o 7 titolari, tra i 10 e i 12 giocatori in tutto.

Se vogliamo tornare ad essere credibili per partite di questa difficoltà servirà tanto tempo e tanti tanti quattrini.

Vedere partite come quella di stasera e pensare al Milan mi mette l'angoscia...


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Codesti hanno bisogno di fare esperienza, siamo obiettivi... in una partita come questa sono ridicoli, impresentabili.
> 
> Ma ci sta che serva qualche stagione per tornare a disputare partite di questa difficoltà e intensità, ma servirebbe una rivoluzione alla rosa per non prendere batoste memorabili più che altro, nel caso mai ci qualificassimo alla Champions. Con squadre come queste c'è il rischio di fare la fine dello Schalke che ne ha prese 7.



ma non è sempre così. pensa all'ajax o al monaco. tante squadre piene di mezzi sconosciuti han fatto benissimo... lascia stare l'esperienza, basterebbe ben figurare. e per farlo ovviamente ci vogliono tanti acquisti ma non 10.

uno di medio livello, al fianco di uno forte, da il 130%, a fianco di un brocco il 70%.

un allenatore ti cambia la vita. va be speriamo di aver l'opportunità di vedere come sarà l'anno prossimo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Aprile 2019)

Meritava il tottenham 
giustamente si portano a casa il risultato 
ma rimango dell'idea che 1 a 0 sia stretto 
il ritorno sarà assai dura x gli spurs


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eriksen, Kane, Alli, Alderwiereld... Son è il migliore relativamente, ce ne sono tanti del suo livello in squadra.
> Ma anche uno come Winks per dire, giocatore di personalità e tecnica, che non si nasconde mai nemmeno pressato da tre avversari... Se penso ai nostri che si nascondono sotto l'erba e sbagliano passaggi anche quando sono da soli...
> 
> Per giocare a questo livello, e parlo anche di quello del City, ci mancano 6 o 7 titolari, tra i 10 e i 12 giocatori in tutto.
> ...



il city lo vedo su un altro pianeta, però ragazzi anche quest'anno non ce la farà.. sbagliare un rigore a volte ti cambia una stagione.
se dovessi prendere uno al tottenham, prenderei son.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Aprile 2019)

comunque con il metro di milan-roma gol annullato ad higuain, son era in fuorigioco con la spalla


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Aprile 2019)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tutte le squadre in corsa sono una spanna sotto la Juve per un motivo o per l'altro, possono solo perderla



io continuo a leggere da molti che abbiamo un campionato ridicolo 
poi vedo la rube che da 8 anni deve sempre rubare x alzare la coppa 

non notate incoerenza? poi io mi baso sui risultati dei gobbi fuori dal confine:
8 partite giocate 

2 partite perse ai gironi contro squadre scarse o alla sbando
(Young Boys - Manchester United*Mourinho) 
2 rigori subiti 
1 rosso 
1 partita persa contro Atletico Madrid 

come sono come statistiche? non mi sembrano allettanti


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma non è sempre così. pensa all'ajax o al monaco. tante squadre piene di mezzi sconosciuti han fatto benissimo... lascia stare l'esperienza, basterebbe ben figurare. e per farlo ovviamente ci vogliono tanti acquisti ma non 10.
> 
> uno di medio livello, al fianco di uno forte, da il 130%, a fianco di un brocco il 70%.
> 
> un allenatore ti cambia la vita. va be speriamo di aver l'opportunità di vedere come sarà l'anno prossimo



10 acquisti COME MINIMO, e per un budget di 350 milioni.
Senza una cosa del genere faremo figuracce e basta, anche se in panchina ci mettiamo Roberto Sedinho.

Ma intanto speriamo di tornarci in Champions... poi vedremo. Son sicuro che Gazidis e Leonardo la pensano come me.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il city lo vedo su un altro pianeta, però ragazzi anche quest'anno non ce la farà.. sbagliare un rigore a volte ti cambia una stagione.
> se dovessi prendere uno al tottenham, prenderei son.



Non è mica detto. Al ritorno può ribaltare tutto.
Il punto è che la Premier non è un campionato ridicolo come la Serie A o la Liga, sono battaglie per arrivare primo.
Il Tottenham è arrivato più fresco a questa partita. Però c'è ancora il ritorno.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Aprile 2019)

Il City può tranquillamente ribaltarla al ritorno, però la finale Barca-Juve sembra già scritta...


----------



## Sotiris (10 Aprile 2019)

Il Tottenham a fatica è uscito dai gironi per suicidio dell'Inter, con la quale ha perso all'andata tra l'altro.
Eppure forse va in semifinale.
Del lotto la squadra tecnicamente più forte appare il Barcelona in uno con una che ha dovuto rubare due volte nel 2019 per avere la meglio di noi, che certo non siamo una corazzata.
Questo quindi fa pensare che se per cul.. andiamo in Champions, con 3 acquisti seri possiamo dire la nostra senza problemi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è mica detto. Al ritorno può ribaltare tutto.
> Il punto è che la Premier non è un campionato ridicolo come la Serie A o la Liga, sono battaglie per arrivare primo.
> Il Tottenham è arrivato più fresco a questa partita. Però c'è ancora il ritorno.



ed è il motivo per cui le inglesi non la vincono mai. arrivano devastate. hanno troppe partite e troppo difficili.
la può ribaltare, ma se non la ribalta sarà stato decisivo quel rigore

dipende cosa vuol dire per te ben figurare in CL. con 10 acquisti tra titolari e panca (non solo titolari) ti dai la possibilità di arrivare in fondo o quasi. ovviamente avere la possibilità non significa arrivarci... arbitri e culo giocano sempre una parte fondamentale.

per me l'inter e il napoli han ben figurato. anche la roma alla fine. per fare come loro non c'è bisogno di così tanto.. e ricordiamo che l'inter ha rischiato seriamente di buttar fuori il tottenham.
poi oh, dalla 4a fascia è dura e rischi anche di chiudere con 2-3 punti un girone..

io credo comunque che gazosa abbia fretta di fare una squadra competitiva per tornare un po' su e poi stabilizzarsi e sistemare le casse ed il bilancio, un po' come il tottenham che non fa mercato da una vita. e forse sceglie pochetttino anche per questo.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Aprile 2019)

Lo sapevo che il City non ci arrivava alla partita con la Juve. E' tutto scritto.


----------



## sunburn (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ed è il motivo per cui le inglesi non la vincono mai. arrivano devastate. hanno troppe partite e troppo difficili.
> la può ribaltare, ma se non la ribalta sarà stato decisivo quel rigore
> 
> dipende cosa vuol dire per te ben figurare in CL. con 10 acquisti tra titolari e panca (non solo titolari) ti dai la possibilità di arrivare in fondo o quasi. ovviamente avere la possibilità non significa arrivarci... arbitri e culo giocano sempre una parte fondamentale.
> ...


Beh, per uscire ai gironi possiamo anche restare come siamo... 
Non sono d'accordo che con 10 acquisti avremmo il potenziale per andare fino in fondo. Nelle ultime 5 nostre partecipazioni, 4 volte siamo usciti agli ottavi, una volta ai quarti. Tre volte abbiamo beccato buonissime squadre ma erano comunque squadre che potevamo e dovevamo battere. Due volte abbiamo avuto la sfortuna di beccare i marziani, ma di queste due volte, in un'occasione ci siamo trovati in quella situazione per non essere riusciti a vincere un girone con Malaga,Zenit e Anderlechtfacepalm.

Ecco, con 10 acquisti azzeccati torniamo al livello di quel Milan.

Detto questo, per i prossimi 2-3 anni mi accontenterei di un Milan in grado di qualificarsi in Champions in ciabatte. Il resto verrà da sè.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ed è il motivo per cui le inglesi non la vincono mai. arrivano devastate. hanno troppe partite e troppo difficili.
> la può ribaltare, ma se non la ribalta sarà stato decisivo quel rigore
> 
> dipende cosa vuol dire per te ben figurare in CL. con 10 acquisti tra titolari e panca (non solo titolari) ti dai la possibilità di arrivare in fondo o quasi. ovviamente avere la possibilità non significa arrivarci... arbitri e culo giocano sempre una parte fondamentale.
> ...



Se ci qualifichiamo il girone lo giochiamo per forza. Ma senza speranza di passare per come siamo messi.

Poi è vero che nel calcio ci sta tutto. L'inter ha trovato gli Spurs nel loro periodo di crisi e per poco non fanno lo scherzo.
Fare bella figura intendo non prendere imbarcate o non dover fare 90 minuti di barricate in difesa. Per come siamo messi ora come ora sarebbe inevitabile.

Vedremo. Intanto bisogna qualificarsi. Ma la partita di ieri mi ha scioccato per il livello di intensità e precisione sotto l'aspetto tecnico.
Solo pochi giorni fa abbiamo giocato con la Juve, sembrano due partite di categorie proprio diverse. Per me alcuni dei nostri sarebbero proprio ridicoli a certi livelli di difficoltà, proprio impresentabili.
Manca tanto, ma tanto tanto per giocare ad un certo livello. Chi pensa che con tre giocatori cambino le cose si spappolera il fegato anche l'anno prossimo, a meno che questi tre non siano Messi De Bruyne e Sergio Ramos...

Comunque specifico: con 10 giocatori spendendo 300 milioni abbiamo la possibilità di passare il girone senza compromettere il campionato, per arrivare in fondo non basterebbe un miliardo, non scherziamo.
I giocatori che fanno la differenza in Champions costano 150 milioni cadauno.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, per uscire ai gironi possiamo anche restare come siamo...
> Non sono d'accordo che con 10 acquisti avremmo il potenziale per andare fino in fondo. Nelle ultime 5 nostre partecipazioni, 4 volte siamo usciti agli ottavi, una volta ai quarti. Tre volte abbiamo beccato buonissime squadre ma erano comunque squadre che potevamo e dovevamo battere. Due volte abbiamo avuto la sfortuna di beccare i marziani, ma di queste due volte, in un'occasione ci siamo trovati in quella situazione per non essere riusciti a vincere un girone con Malaga,Zenit e Anderlechtfacepalm.
> 
> Ecco, con 10 acquisti azzeccati torniamo al livello di quel Milan.
> ...



Personalmente mi accontenterei anche io. Con 10 acquisti azzeccati direi che possiamo riuscire a qualificarci con continuità alla Champions. Con meno no. Ricordiamo bene cosa significhi il doppio impegno , noi del Milan più di tutti.

Ma tradotto significa che magari verrai eliminato dal PSV o Malata di turno. Ci sta. Basta non illudersi o sopravvalutarsi o ci ritroveremo tra un po' di mesi puntualmente a inveire i santi e chiedere lo scalpo dell'allenatore di turno qui sul forum. Tutto qua.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh, per uscire ai gironi possiamo anche restare come siamo...
> Non sono d'accordo che con 10 acquisti avremmo il potenziale per andare fino in fondo. Nelle ultime 5 nostre partecipazioni, 4 volte siamo usciti agli ottavi, una volta ai quarti. Tre volte abbiamo beccato buonissime squadre ma erano comunque squadre che potevamo e dovevamo battere. Due volte abbiamo avuto la sfortuna di beccare i marziani, ma di queste due volte, in un'occasione ci siamo trovati in quella situazione per non essere riusciti a vincere un girone con Malaga,Zenit e Anderlechtfacepalm.
> 
> Ecco, con 10 acquisti azzeccati torniamo al livello di quel Milan.
> ...




penso di non aver capito.. con 10 acquisti azzeccati torniamo al livello del milan 2012??




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ci qualifichiamo il girone lo giochiamo per forza. Ma senza speranza di passare per come siamo messi.
> 
> Poi è vero che nel calcio ci sta tutto. L'inter ha trovato gli Spurs nel loro periodo di crisi e per poco non fanno lo scherzo.
> *Fare bella figura intendo non prendere imbarcate o non dover fare 90 minuti di barricate in difesa. Per come siamo messi ora come ora sarebbe inevitabile.*
> ...



d'accordissimo sul neretto, per il resto per me sottovaluti l'utilità di un allenatore vero e dimentichi che parecchie squadre han fatto figuroni con mercati quasi a saldo zero. quindi dai 1 miliardo è una esagerazione


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ci qualifichiamo il girone lo giochiamo per forza. Ma senza speranza di passare per come siamo messi.
> 
> Poi è vero che nel calcio ci sta tutto. L'inter ha trovato gli Spurs nel loro periodo di crisi e per poco non fanno lo scherzo.
> Fare bella figura intendo non prendere imbarcate o non dover fare 90 minuti di barricate in difesa. Per come siamo messi ora come ora sarebbe inevitabile.
> ...



Condivido alcune parti, ma la storia dimostra che non sono le spese folli a farti vincere, ma i soldi spesi bene.

Certo, se vai da pezzente sei rovinato in partenza, ma non è detto che con qualche acquisto azzeccato, non si possa fare bene.

Hai visto la Roma che è arrivata in semifinale lo scorso anno, o il modesto Porto che quest'anno è ai quarti.

Magri Paquetà l' anno prossimo fa il fenomeno, chi lo sa. Vedremo.


----------



## Sotiris (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ci qualifichiamo il girone lo giochiamo per forza. Ma senza speranza di passare per come siamo messi.
> 
> Poi è vero che nel calcio ci sta tutto. L'inter ha trovato gli Spurs nel loro periodo di crisi e per poco non fanno lo scherzo.
> Fare bella figura intendo non prendere imbarcate o non dover fare 90 minuti di barricate in difesa. Per come siamo messi ora come ora sarebbe inevitabile.
> ...



Io mi spappolerò il fegato, forse, ma il Tottenham che ci batterebbe 7-0 ha fatto molta fatica con l'Inter che ci è avanti 5 punti in Campionato e con cui abbiamo perso due volte di misura.
Non dico che il Tottenham sia meno forte del Milan, lo è sicuramente più forte e abituato da qualche anno alla Champions, ma da qui a dire che bisognerebbe spendere 150 milioni per 10 giocatori per andare molto avanti in Champions mi pare un'esagerazione ed il "tuo" Tottenham ne è l'esempio lampante.
Con tre giocatori di livello il Milan come minimo può fare la figura dell'Inter con il Tottenham.
Per andare in fondo o vincere ci sono bastati Simic-Kaladze terzini o un Inzaghi a fine carriera, a testimoniare che, poi, la storia ad un certo punto della competizione, tanto quanto le circostanze favorevoli, possono fare la differenza, tanto che ci troviamo Porto o Ajax tra le prime otto o lo scorso anno la Roma tra le prime quattro, tutte squadre che non hanno speso 150 milioni per 10 giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> penso di non aver capito.. con 10 acquisti azzeccati torniamo al livello del milan 2012??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Invece ho l'impressione di essere uno dei pochi che non aspetta il prossimo allenatore come il messia e cerca di guardare obiettivamente a quello che abbiamo in mano oggi, senza sopravvalutare i giocatori. 

Sulla cifra non credere, tra cartellini e stipendi con un miliardo ci compri le panchine della partita di ieri, per i titolari non ti bastano nemmeno.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

A posteriori e' sempre facile parlare, pero' non capisco la formazione iniziale schierata da guardiola. Lasciare fuori gente come De Bruyne, Jesus , e' stato un grosso errore.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Io mi spappolerò il fegato, forse, ma il Tottenham che ci batterebbe 7-0 ha fatto molta fatica con l'Inter che ci è avanti 5 punti in Campionato e con cui abbiamo perso due volte di misura.
> Non dico che il Tottenham sia meno forte del Milan, lo è sicuramente più forte e abituato da qualche anno alla Champions, ma da qui a dire che bisognerebbe spendere 150 milioni per 10 giocatori per andare molto avanti in Champions mi pare un'esagerazione ed il "tuo" Tottenham ne è l'esempio lampante.
> Con tre giocatori di livello il Milan come minimo può fare la figura dell'Inter con il Tottenham.
> Per andare in fondo o vincere ci sono bastati Simic-Kaladze terzini o un Inzaghi a fine carriera, a testimoniare che, poi, la storia ad un certo punto della competizione, tanto quanto le circostanze favorevoli, possono fare la differenza, tanto che ci troviamo Porto o Ajax tra le prime otto o lo scorso anno la Roma tra le prime quattro, tutte squadre che non hanno speso 150 milioni per 10 giocatori.



Cento devo dire. Se ci qualifichiamo lo vedrai quando ci troveremo di fronte una squadra come il City o il Liverpool.
Il Tottenham è un caso limite perché è una squadra giovanissima, con poca esperienza di Champions, anche se hanno un livello tecnico che noi ci sognano la notte.

È bene specificare una cosa però: noi vogliamo fare un exploit come le squadre che citi tu, per poi magari superare i gironi dieci anni dopo, o vogliamo tornare in Champions per starci a lungo e tornare protagonisti? Questa è la domanda fondamentale.
Altrimenti certo possiamo andarci anche con Suso e Musacchio, magari ci va bene e tra una botta di c e l'altra andiamo pure avanti. Io sto parlando di un'altra cosa però, sto parlando di tornare ad essere il Milan e magari non andare a fare le barricate a Barcellona.

Fai un paragone col Milan di Ancelotti... vero che avevamo Simic e Kaladze (Che comunque pagando caro dalla Dinamo, mica poco) ma accanto a loro avevamo Maldini Nesta Pirlo Gattuso Seedorf Rui Costa Sheva Inzaghi... abbiamo idea dei soldi che servirebbero oggi per costruire una squadra simile? Quanto costerebbe uno come Maldini??
Altro che 150 milioni...


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Condivido alcune parti, ma la storia dimostra che non sono le spese folli a farti vincere, ma i soldi spesi bene.
> 
> Certo, se vai da pezzente sei rovinato in partenza, ma non è detto che con qualche acquisto azzeccato, non si possa fare bene.
> 
> ...



Io sto parlando di un'altra cosa e mi sa che mi sono spiegato male.

Le squadre che citi tu hanno fatto exploit, nel calcio ci stanno. Ma ne fanno uno ogni 10 o 30 anni (nel caso della Roma). E questo lo possiamo fare anche noi, il pallone è rotondo.

Io sto parlando di andare in Champions e fare una figura dignitosa senza compromettere il campionato. In Champions solo per evitare di perdere 3-0 con un PSV devi giocare coi titolarissimi, dunque in campionato farai giocare le riserve...
Va da sé che anche solo per provare a passare il girone, se in campionato giochi con Laxalt Castillejo e Borini, ti ritrovi a giocato il sesto posto a primavera, se tutto va bene, con la rosa che abbiamo oggi. 
Questo intendo dire. Come siamo messi oggi è per me addirittura ridicolo pensare che con 3 innesti azzeccati e un bravo allenatore si possa affrontare una stagione con l'obiettivo di ben figurare in Champions e lottare per i primi posti in campionato. Capisco essere tifosi, cosa che porta a sopravvalutare sempre i propri beniamini, ma partite come quella di ieri dovrebbero aprire gli occhi a tutti altroché.
Ne servono tra 8 e 10, dei quali almeno 5 potenziali titolari.
Nessuno dei nostri avrebbe messo piede in campo ieri, proprio nessuno.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Io mi spappolerò il fegato, forse, ma il Tottenham che ci batterebbe 7-0 ha fatto molta fatica con l'Inter che ci è avanti 5 punti in Campionato e con cui abbiamo perso due volte di misura.
> Non dico che il Tottenham sia meno forte del Milan, lo è sicuramente più forte e abituato da qualche anno alla Champions, ma da qui a dire che bisognerebbe spendere 150 milioni per 10 giocatori per andare molto avanti in Champions mi pare un'esagerazione ed il "tuo" Tottenham ne è l'esempio lampante.
> Con tre giocatori di livello il Milan come minimo può fare la figura dell'Inter con il Tottenham.
> Per andare in fondo o vincere ci sono bastati Simic-Kaladze terzini o un Inzaghi a fine carriera, a testimoniare che, poi, la storia ad un certo punto della competizione, tanto quanto le circostanze favorevoli, possono fare la differenza, tanto che ci troviamo Porto o Ajax tra le prime otto o lo scorso anno la Roma tra le prime quattro, tutte squadre che non hanno speso 150 milioni per 10 giocatori.



Concordo. E aggiungo che elogiare il Tottenham e parlare di mercato stellare, è comunque un ossimoro. Loro non fanno mercato da 3 anni praticamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando di un'altra cosa e mi sa che mi sono spiegato male.
> 
> Le squadre che citi tu hanno fatto exploit, nel calcio ci stanno. Ma ne fanno uno ogni 10 o 30 anni (nel caso della Roma). E questo lo possiamo fare anche noi, il pallone è rotondo.
> 
> ...



Beh dipende da tanti fattori. Abbiamo una rosa giovane,ergo si presume che con un allenatore vero e bravo hanno la possibilità di migliorare e crescere. Certamente molti giocatori dovranno essere ceduti perché non adeguati, così come altri vanno presi, ma ciò non significa che dobbiamo cambiare 20 giocatori. Comunque il problema al momento nemmeno si pone. Prima arriviamoci in Champions.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh dipende da tanti fattori. Abbiamo una rosa giovane,ergo si presume che con un allenatore vero e bravo hanno la possibilità di migliorare e crescere. Certamente molti giocatori dovranno essere ceduti perché non adeguati, così come altri vanno presi, ma ciò non significa che dobbiamo cambiare 20 giocatori. Comunque il problema al momento nemmeno si pone. Prima arriviamoci in Champions.



L'ho scritto, ne servono tra 8 e 10 dei quali minimo 5 titolari, non 20.
Ma appunto... stiamo cercando di qualificarci con Borini e Suso, con una fatica immane, parlare di queste cose è fantascienza per come siamo messi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando di un'altra cosa e mi sa che mi sono spiegato male.
> 
> Le squadre che citi tu hanno fatto exploit, nel calcio ci stanno. Ma ne fanno uno ogni 10 o 30 anni (nel caso della Roma). E questo lo possiamo fare anche noi, il pallone è rotondo.
> 
> ...



ah quello si, infatti anche in altri topic dico sempre di stare attenti nel voler cacciare tutti a pedate.

Nella mia visione di calcio, i titolari di oggi non è che vanno tutti fatti fuori, ma semmai vanno messi come prima scelta dopo il loro sostituto upgrade.

Altrimenti come dici tu, siamo alle solite.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Invece ho l'impressione di essere uno dei pochi che non aspetta il prossimo allenatore come il messia e cerca di guardare obiettivamente a quello che abbiamo in mano oggi, senza sopravvalutare i giocatori.
> 
> Sulla cifra non credere, tra cartellini e stipendi con un miliardo ci compri le panchine della partita di ieri, per i titolari non ti bastano nemmeno.



si è vero sei uno dei pochi.
anche io cerco di essere obiettivo ma non è facile esserlo, ed una volta che ci riesci è facile sbagliare ugualmente. per me la figura dell'allenatore è sempre stata importante, non solo adesso con gattuso.
penso che nessuno si aspetti di fare una bella figura con sta gente in CL, ma qualificarsi senza grossi patemi in un campionato piuttosto anomalo e senza aver fatto le coppe, questo si...


----------



## Manue (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ci qualifichiamo il girone lo giochiamo per forza. Ma senza speranza di passare per come siamo messi.
> 
> Poi è vero che nel calcio ci sta tutto. L'inter ha trovato gli Spurs nel loro periodo di crisi e per poco non fanno lo scherzo.
> Fare bella figura intendo non prendere imbarcate o non dover fare 90 minuti di barricate in difesa. Per come siamo messi ora come ora sarebbe inevitabile.
> ...



Esatto!
Ragazzi abbiamo giocatori scarsi, ma molto molto scarsi, 
e non vogliamo rendercene conto!

I due esterni bassi sono davvero scarsi, non c'è un aspetto atletico a loro favore, 
non c'è fisicità, non c'è rapidità, non c'è tecnica individuale, non c'è coraggio, non c'è dribling, 
non c'è l'indole offensiva, non c'è propensione all'assist...

I due esterni alti, stendiamo un velo pietoso.


Il Milan, negli 11 titolari, ha troppi giocatori scarsi, gli altri mediocri, e pochi forti...
top player, nessuno.
Potenziale top player, uno sicuro, l'altro da valutare.

Dobbiamo rendercene conto


----------



## Sotiris (10 Aprile 2019)

L'Inter ha battuto il Tottenham con la seguente formazione:

Handanovic
Skriniar
De Vrij
Miranda
Asamoah
Vecino
Brozovic
Politano
Nainggolan
Perisic
Icardi

Al ritorno ci ha perso 1-0 all'80esimo con D'Ambrosio al posto di Miranda e Skriniar centrale.
Non è una formazione da 150 milioni di euro che non bastano neanche per la panchina, a giocatore.
Tra dire che il Milan ci perde 7-0 col Tottenham e dire che con tre acquisti mirati e un allenatore da Champions in panchina se la può giocare ad armi pari almeno come l'Inter, ci passa il Mondo e nella seconda ipotesi non si afferma che il Milan è più forte del Tottenham.
Un po' di equilibrio non guasterebbe, a mio avviso.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto, ne servono tra 8 e 10 dei quali minimo 5 titolari, non 20.
> Ma appunto... stiamo cercando di qualificarci con Borini e Suso, con una fatica immane, parlare di queste cose è fantascienza per come siamo messi.



Si ma anche con piatek, paquetà, Bakayoko, Romagnoli! Donnarumma. Borini non è mai stato titolare.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma anche con piatek, paquetà, Bakayoko, Romagnoli! Donnarumma. Borini non è mai stato titolare.



Come mai? Lo è stato con la Juve e lo sarà sabato con la Lazio. 
Ci stiamo giocando la qualificazione alla Champions con Suso e Borini, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Come mai? Lo è stato con la Juve e lo sarà sabato con la Lazio.
> Ci stiamo giocando la qualificazione alla Champions con Suso e Borini, c'è poco da fare.



Ma titolare una partita non vuol dire giocatore imprescindibile che è il titolare di fascia. Non scherziamo dai. Non ci stiamo giocando niente con Borini. È solo un'esigenza poiché paquetà è rotto e il turco come ala fa vomitare.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha battuto il Tottenham con la seguente formazione:
> 
> Handanovic
> Skriniar
> ...



Se è una risposta a me ho già spiegato in altri post.
L'inter ha trovato gli Spurs nel loro periodo nero e nelle singole partite li ha messi in difficoltà, salvo poi ovviamente uscire nel girone.

Io non ho detto che ne prendiamo 7 dal Tottenham, ma dal City casomai facendo un parallelo con quanto successo allo Schalke agli ottavi.
Gli Spurs sono squadra diversa, ugualmente talentuosa ma più giovane e inesperta (detto ciò a noi ci asfaltano, siamo chiari).
E non travisare quello che ho scritto. 150 milioni servono per prendere un giocatore da Champions. Ieri in panchina il City aveva De Bruyne, Bernardo, Gabriel Jesus e Sane... Fai un po' i conti tu di quanto valgono...

Poi oh ognuno la pensa come crede. Magari prendiamo 3 o 4 giocatori da 30 milioni e con Gasperini arriviamo in semifinale di Champions e ci giochiamo il secondo posto col Napoli. Ognuno è libero di credere come vuole.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma titolare una partita non vuol dire giocatore imprescindibile che è il titolare di fascia. Non scherziamo dai. Non ci stiamo giocando niente con Borini. È solo un'esigenza poiché paquetà è rotto e il turco come ala fa vomitare.



Non ho detto che è titolare imprescindibile, ho detto che ci stiamo giocando la Champions con lui e Suso, perché sì Paqueta è infortunato ma anche perché tutti gli altri fanno vomitare, non solo Chalanoglu.
Quindi si torna al concetto che sto ribadendo in tutti i post: siamo messi così oggi ragazzi, Borini è uno dei meno peggio, questa è la realtà. 
Ieri il City ha lasciato Sane in panchina. Boh. A me sembra che ci sia un distacco abissale tra noi e le squadre della Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è titolare imprescindibile, ho detto che ci stiamo giocando la Champions con lui e Suso, perché sì Paqueta è infortunato ma anche perché tutti gli altri fanno vomitare, non solo Chalanoglu.
> Quindi si torna al concetto che sto ribadendo in tutti i post: siamo messi così oggi ragazzi, Borini è uno dei meno peggio, questa è la realtà.
> Ieri il City ha lasciato Sane in panchina. Boh. A me sembra che ci sia un distacco abissale tra noi e le squadre della Champions.



C'è un distacco enorme. Non c'è dubbio. Chiediamoci però come sia possibile che negli ultimi anni abbiamo speso quasi le stesse cifre del city e abbiamo una squadra nettamente inferiore.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è un distacco enorme. Non c'è dubbio. Chiediamoci però come sia possibile che negli ultimi anni abbiamo speso quasi le stesse cifre del city e abbiamo una squadra nettamente inferiore.



Piano. Il City con le nostre cifre ci ha comprato a malapena 4 terzini. 
Un distacco enorme che è bene capire non possa essere colmato in quattro e quattro otto, servono tanti soldi e tanto tempo.
Vedendo la partita di ieri sorridevo al fatto che con 3 innesti mirati e un allenatore potremmo dire la nostra a certi livelli...


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Piano. Il City con le nostre cifre ci ha comprato a malapena 4 terzini.
> Un distacco enorme che è bene capire non possa essere colmato in quattro e quattro otto, servono tanti soldi e tanto tempo.
> Vedendo la partita di ieri sorridevo al fatto che con 3 innesti mirati e un allenatore potremmo dire la nostra a certi livelli...



Piano che? Vai a controllare.


----------



## Kdkobain (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> C'è un distacco enorme. Non c'è dubbio. Chiediamoci però come sia possibile che negli ultimi anni abbiamo speso quasi le stesse cifre del city e abbiamo una squadra nettamente inferiore.



Ma va il Milan negli ultimi anni non ha speso niente confronto al City, se allunghiamo la forbice ad un tempo più provante (10 anni) il confronto è impietoso.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Piano che? Vai a controllare.



Nelle ultime 3 stagioni il City ha speso 640 milioni per i soli cartellini, vai pure a controllare tu su transfermarkt. E parliamo di una squadra che aveva già in rosa gente come Silva o Aguero, non i raccattati del cottolengo che avevamo noi.

Il calcio a certi livelli è un altro sport rispetto a quello che stiamo giocando al Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 3 stagioni il City ha speso 640 milioni per i soli cartellini, vai pure a controllare tu su transfermarkt. E parliamo di una squadra che aveva già in rosa gente come Silva o Aguero, non i raccattati del cottolengo che avevamo noi.
> 
> Il calcio a certi livelli è un altro sport rispetto a quello che stiamo giocando al Milan.



Ho appena controllato dal periodo 16/17 al 18/19
City 608
Milan 405
E secondo te tra noi e loro ci sta una differenza di soli 200 mln? Io non credo. Ergo dimostra come abbiamo speso, non sempre, ma male e comunque tanto. 
Per dire il Liverpool nello stesso periodo ha speso solo 35 mln più di noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ho appena controllato dal periodo 16/17 al 18/19
> City 608
> Milan 405
> E secondo te tra noi e loro ci sta una differenza di soli 200 mln? Io non credo. Ergo dimostra come abbiamo speso, non sempre, ma male e comunque tanto.
> Per dire il Liverpool nello stesso periodo ha speso solo 35 mln più di noi.



Che abbiamo investito male è poco ma sicuro. Per me la rosa è una aborto, figuriamoci, che poi è quello che sto scrivendo in questo thread.

Ma messo così è un paragone che non ha senso. Dalla stagione 2012-13 il City ha fatto acquisti per 1,1 miliardi di euro. Sono poco meno di 200 milioni a stagione. Per forza c'è un distacco abissale.

Noi ci siamo risvegliati, e male, da due stagioni più quella di Bertolacci e Bacca. Il confronto è impietoso dai.

Chissà quanto tempo ci metteremo anche solo per essere credibili a certi livelli.
Quando leggo che Elliott avrebbe stanziato un budget di 350 milioni per il mercato, da un lato sono diffidente come tutti perché suona inverosimile, ma dall'altro dico "per forza" altrimenti dove vogliamo andare!


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Barça in vantaggio


----------

